# RCI trade into DVC - view category



## MegMML (Feb 24, 2015)

I own DVC, and am very familiar with the various room view categories.  If I book a DVC unit through an RCI trade, am I always going to get a standard view?  For example, at Animal Kingdom Lodges, is there any chance of getting a Savannah view?


----------



## spears2008 (Feb 24, 2015)

It's my understanding that most RCI exchanges into AKV (but not all)  have historically been savannah view.  I believe there is a way to find out online through RCI if you want to search previous threads (I think it was in the sightings forum).  

I exchanged into AKV once and confirmed the villa view through the RCI phone customer service by asking about the room code.  It was something like SAT1SAV (may have been in a different order... basically, a combo of letters for checkin date (Saturday), unit type (1 bed villa), and view (Savannah).)  I ended up switching that match for a BLT unit.  When I called RCI that time, the customer service representative was unable to tell me the view, so instead I called DVC and confirmed it was a lake view villa. View was important to me because we were trying to cobble together a 2 bed lock off by booking a 1 bed through RCI and a studio through DVC (obviously views on both needed to be the same in order to connect)

Unlike using DVC points, there isn't a way to specify which view you are looking for on RCI.  Although most AKV matches have historically been savannah views, I have seen some Standard views lately.  

good luck


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 24, 2015)

I think it would be very unusual to get "standard view" on an RCI exchange.  Those units are highly prized by DVC owners because of their low points costs, and they are usually booked right at the 11 month window opening.

The same is true of some of the other view categories at various resorts.  You won't get AKV Concierge, BLT MK view, BWV Boardwalk view, or OKW Hospitality House either.


----------



## wed100105 (Feb 25, 2015)

JimMIA said:


> I think it would be very unusual to get "standard view" on an RCI exchange.  Those units are highly prized by DVC owners because of their low points costs, and they are usually booked right at the 11 month window opening.
> 
> The same is true of some of the other view categories at various resorts.  You won't get AKV Concierge, BLT MK view, BWV Boardwalk view, or OKW Hospitality House either.




Last year we had a BLT MK view via RCI. It was the best room of our entire lives! I did not have any idea it was a MK view until after I had everything set up with member services and was getting our Disney confirmation.


----------



## antjmar (Feb 25, 2015)

wed100105 said:


> Last year we had a BLT MK view via RCI.



Hi I see you own at BC did you use those point and book thru wyndham/RCI?
I own at BC and I thought nearby orlando area resorts were "blocked" from getting into WDW.


----------



## Craigvince (Feb 25, 2015)

antjmar said:


> I own at BC and I thought nearby orlando area resorts were "blocked" from getting into WDW.



There are no "blocks" if you go through Wyndham's portal. The block only exists if you log in directly as an RCI Points or RCI weeks member.


----------



## antjmar (Feb 25, 2015)

Craigvince said:


> There are no "blocks" if you go through Wyndham's portal. The block only exists if you log in directly as an RCI Points or RCI weeks member.


Thank you! Just set up an OGS!!!


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 25, 2015)

Craigvince said:


> There are no "blocks" if you go through Wyndham's portal. The block only exists if you log in directly as an RCI Points or RCI weeks member.


That's correct.  Because Wyndham trades on a fixed grid, all points are viewed as generic.  RCI looks at it like "points is points" and the local blocking restrictions do not apply.


----------



## djohn06 (Mar 1, 2015)

spears2008 said:


> It's my understanding that most RCI exchanges into AKV (but not all)  have historically been savannah view.  I believe there is a way to find out online through RCI if you want to search previous threads (I think it was in the sightings forum).
> 
> I exchanged into AKV once and confirmed the villa view through the RCI phone customer service by asking about the room code.  It was something like SAT1SAV (may have been in a different order... basically, a combo of letters for checkin date (Saturday), unit type (1 bed villa), and view (Savannah).)  I ended up switching that match for a BLT unit.  When I called RCI that time, the customer service representative was unable to tell me the view, so instead I called DVC and confirmed it was a lake view villa. View was important to me because we were trying to cobble together a 2 bed lock off by booking a 1 bed through RCI and a studio through DVC (obviously views on both needed to be the same in order to connect)
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, I got the Standard Kidani room via RCI exchange.  It is the first week in May which is probably a not so popular DVC time.  I thought about sending it back as I already had a value 1 bedroom booked on my DVC points, but I figured I would save my DVC points as they are so much more valuable.


----------



## poorguy (Mar 1, 2015)

We exchanged in through RCI in November.  It was a Kidani standard view.  When we checked in they gave us a "partial savannah view".  Which meant we were the first unit bordering on the fence at the end of the savannah. 

I was a little disappointed at first but we left for the parks early each morning and returned late.  We never had much of a chance to look out at the savannah during daylight anyway.


----------



## stanleyu (Mar 1, 2015)

We stayed in Kidani over the Christmas week and had a standard view. It was on the third floor and basically we saw a wooded area. We did occasionally sit out there and ate out there as well. Very pleasant.

The building has an outdoor viewing area off the ground floor. You just walk a short distance and the animals are all around. Plus there is a "guide" on duty to explain what you are looking at and answer questions.

We, too, spent the bulk of our time away from the room. I would definitely stay there again - we both really like the facility - bu I doubt I would ever spend the extra points to get a Savannah view. Just not worth it.


----------



## Janann (Mar 1, 2015)

I posted a review within the last couple weeks of Animal Kingdom Lodge, and my thoughts about the savannah view were the same as some of the other posters here.  I would keep the room rather than risk getting nothing.  If you are going to be at the parks from sun up to sun down, you won't be seeing many animals anyway.  I think the only time the savannah view is worth it is if you have someone in your group who will be staying behind most days and sitting on the balcony.

If someone in your group is excited to look for animals in the morning, they can go out to the hall and look through one of the many glass windows.  It would probably take about 30 seconds to walk to a window.


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 8, 2015)

MegMML said:


> I own DVC, and am very familiar with the various room view categories.  If I book a DVC unit through an RCI trade, am I always going to get a standard view?  For example, at Animal Kingdom Lodges, is there any chance of getting a Savannah view?


When you get match, call RCI and ask for "unit number" which will be "SA1BSAV" for Saturday checkin 1 bdrm Savannah or "SA1BSTD" (I believe) for standard view.  If the view is a deal breaker you can cancel the hold or if you already confirmed, you can cancel by next day grace period for full refund.  You can also see specific resort/view you have when you get your DVC confirmation # by calling DVC 7-10 business days later (obviously too late to cancel), and link it to My Disney Experience (Disneyworld.com).  AFAIK, all RCI exchange are for AKV - Kidani -- _not_ Jambo.  Kidani are bigger room and have extra full bath in 1 bdrms.  The pools are nicer at Kidani as well.  Jambo has more restaurants, including a breakfast buffet (Boma) and Quick Service restaurant (Kidani has 1 restaurant with no breakfast or quick service).  There is a 5 minute shuttle between the two or you can take any park bus (not DTD) to Jambo from Kidani (or DTD bus from Jambo to Kidani).  You can request Pembe or Sunset Savannah during online check-in -- I recommend Sunset for Giraffes.  (Pembe have Okapi which are only located there).  I also recommend "near lobby" checkin request since savannah views can be a good 20 minute hike inside the building before getting to the pool/lobby/car/bus (really) -- the buildings go _way_ out into the savannah --  almost a complete circle.


----------



## MegMML (Mar 12, 2015)

rfc0001 said:


> When you get match, call RCI and ask for "unit number" which will be "SA1BSAV" for Saturday checkin 1 bdrm Savannah or "SA1BSTD" (I believe) for standard view.  If the view is a deal breaker you can cancel the hold or if you already confirmed, you can cancel by next day grace period for full refund.  You can also see specific resort/view you have when you get your DVC confirmation # by calling DVC 7-10 business days later (obviously too late to cancel), and link it to My Disney Experience (Disneyworld.com).  AFAIK, all RCI exchange are for AKV - Kidani -- _not_ Jambo.  Kidani are bigger room and have extra full bath in 1 bdrms.  The pools are nicer at Kidani as well.  Jambo has more restaurants, including a breakfast buffet (Boma) and Quick Service restaurant (Kidani has 1 restaurant with no breakfast or quick service).  There is a 5 minute shuttle between the two or you can take any park bus (not DTD) to Jambo from Kidani (or DTD bus from Jambo to Kidani).  You can request Pembe or Sunset Savannah during online check-in -- I recommend Sunset for Giraffes.  (Pembe have Okapi which are only located there).  I also recommend "near lobby" checkin request since savannah views can be a good 20 minute h  I guesike inside the building before getting to the pool/lobby/car/bus (really) -- the buildings go _way_ out into the savannah --  almost a complete circle.



Thanks for the thorough answer, and I see that asking for the unit number is the key to figuring out what you got, as far as view, and I'm sure it works at all the resorts.

Also, I have stayed at Kidani several times, on my DVC points, and we always get Savannah View.  However, on our most recent visit, over Thanksgiving, we ZERO animals from our room, over 3 days.  Very disappointing.  I thought maybe it was too cold, but at dinner at Sanna, herds (5 or 6) of giraffes were galloping past us (we used the night vision goggles.)  I guess the animals just weren't around when we were in the room.  But, we were able to see the MK Wishes fireworks from our room!


----------

